# Deer wants to attack puppy!



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 24, 2013)

Deer wants to attack puppy! - YouTube

Fancy, watch out!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know how whoever titled that video has come to the conclusion the deer wanted to attack the puppy. The puppy was repeatedly charging at the deer barking, and all the deer does is take a few steps towards it. Totally irresponsible of the pup's owner to allow such behaviour around wildlife, particularly deer that can (and do, when protecting young) seriously injure or kill small dogs.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol. You don't know much about deer do you? I was filming the dog. The deer is scared of me. She would have chased the dog back up the mountain to the house if I wasn't right there. Deer are vicious when protecting their young. If you look in the back ground, you see 3 babies. 

The deer around here are used to humans and will eat out of your hand if you don't spook them. 

Even though your not the brightest, thanks for the response.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Lol. You don't know much about deer do you? I was filming the dog. The deer is scared of me. She would have chased the dog back up the mountain to the house if I wasn't right there. Deer are vicious when protecting their young. If you look in the back ground, you see 3 babies.
> 
> The deer around here are used to humans and will eat out of your hand if you don't spook them.
> 
> Even though your not the brightest, thanks for the response.


I'm obviously not the brightest either, cos unless they are your deer and you know that no damage or stress will come to them or the pup, then I also think you are irresponsible.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 24, 2013)

Your right. I should keep my puppy in a cage and never let her experience life. I bet you live in an apartment. I live in the country. I bet your a fat person.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Your right. I should keep my puppy in a cage and never let her experience life. I bet you live in an apartment. I live in the country. I bet your a fat person.


How rude!

I too think you are being totally irresponsible! you could get that lovely little puppy killed encouraging it to go after the deer like that .Its illegal to allow dogs to chase deer in this country... thank god! the only people who flout the law are those that dont give a damn for wildlife!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually I think you'll find Rona is a slim and active country person who respects wildlife whilst allowing her dog to have as many life enhancing experiences and walks in the country without disturbing, stressing and terrorising the wildlife around her.

I life in a very high deer populated area if any of my dogs acted like that and stressed the local dear to such an extent they'd be back on lead not only for the benefit of the dear but for the safety of my dogs, like you say deer can be vicious when protecting their young and have been known to kill dogs.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Lol. You don't know much about deer do you? I was filming the dog. The deer is scared of me. She would have chased the dog back up the mountain to the house if I wasn't right there. *Deer are vicious when protecting their young. If you look in the back ground, you see 3 babies. *
> 
> The deer around here are used to humans and will eat out of your hand if you don't spook them.
> 
> Even though your not the brightest, thanks for the response.


I appreciate that no-one likes having their stupid behaviour pointed out.

Actually, I do know quite a bit about deer, having grown up with a deer park within a few minutes walk - I spent all my free time there when young. I've witnessed many attacks by groups of up to 50 hinds on dogs, some dogs being hurt, and the hinds also mobbing humans with dogs on leads.

Deer do not deserve to be harrassed by your pup so you can make a film and stick it on You Tube. The fact that the hind had young nearby (even though they're quite grown) should have made you think twice, even if you think allowing a dog to stress wildlife of any kind is acceptable.

And what did your pup learn from the encounter? That you're going to just stand there and allow that sort of behaviour? That you won't take charge in a situation where the pup could feel threatened?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Your right. I should keep my puppy in a cage and never let her experience life. I bet you live in an apartment. I live in the country. I bet your a fat person.


:lol::lol:

I've worked on a farm, lived in the countryside for all of my 50 odd years, been a gamekeeper, am under 10 stone, and you?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> I've worked on a farm, lived in the countryside for all of my 50 odd years, been a gamekeeper, am under 10 stone, and you?


Don't you just love it when someone doesn't have the intelligence or ability to defend their behaviours, especially when there is no defence , and falls straight back on insults


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Deer wants to attack puppy! - YouTube
> 
> Fancy, watch out!





Fleur said:


> Don't you just love it when someone doesn't have the intelligence or ability to defend their behaviours, especially when there is no defence , and falls straight back on insults


Gobsmacked at how anyone could think that acceptable


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Gobsmacked at how anyone could think that acceptable


me to 
just unbelievable


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Don't you just love it when someone doesn't have the intelligence or ability to defend their behaviours, especially when there is no defence , and falls straight back on insults


Yes, and when the insults are of the calibre you'd expect from an 8-year-old, even more so!


----------

